# Mangrove Jack's DUAL Temperature controller (N.Z/AU) Keeping The Temparature



## Dids1960 (25/11/17)

Hi all, I am a bit stuck here and was wondering if someone might be able to help me out.
I purchased a 
Mangrove Jack's DUAL Temperature controller (N.Z/AU) last thursday of which i have only plugged the cool plug into my fridge.
I have set the temperature on it to 18 degrees with a fluctuation of 2 degrees, what is happening the mangrove jack controller says it is 30 degrees Celsius and inside my fridge, the temp gauge i have shows 12 degrees???
Am i supposed to also plug in the heat belt and set that to the same temperature to run at the same time?
Its doing my head in and i haven't been able to find much advice about the temperature controller on the web, so any help and wisdom would greatly be appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## Dan Pratt (25/11/17)

plug both heat and cool in provided the heat is connected to a heat belt or pad.

locate the magroves probe inside the fridge next to your other temp gauge.

the mangroves unit may need to be calibrated.


----------



## Grott (25/11/17)

Full instructions here, 3 pages - download PDF file

https://www.nationalhomebrew.com.au...ove-jacks-temperature-controller-instructions


----------



## Dids1960 (25/11/17)

Grott said:


> Full instructions here, 3 pages - download PDF file
> 
> https://www.nationalhomebrew.com.au...ove-jacks-temperature-controller-instructions


Hi and thanks for your reply, i have followed the instructions of the instructions as per the help booklet i received, The link you posted is for a older model and the manual i received is https://www.grainfather.com/media/wysiwyg/PDFs/MJ_Dual_Temp_Control.pdf
I dont know why but the unit seems to be displaying the outside temperature and not what is inside the fridge.
Maybe the unit is faulty or something, i have set the heat belt up to it and again the fridge inside is 16 degrees and the unit is saying 33 Degrees???


----------



## Dids1960 (25/11/17)

Dan Pratt said:


> plug both heat and cool in provided the heat is connected to a heat belt or pad.
> 
> locate the magroves probe inside the fridge next to your other temp gauge.
> 
> the mangroves unit may need to be calibrated.





Grott said:


> Full instructions here, 3 pages - download PDF file
> 
> https://www.nationalhomebrew.com.au...ove-jacks-temperature-controller-instructions


Hi and thanks for your reply, i have followed the instructions of the instructions as per the help booklet i received, The link you posted is for a older model and the manual i received is https://www.grainfather.com/media/wysiwyg/PDFs/MJ_Dual_Temp_Control.pdf
I dont know why but the unit seems to be displaying the outside temperature and not what is inside the fridge.
Maybe the unit is faulty or something, i have set the heat belt up to it and again the fridge inside is 16 degrees and the unit is saying 33 Degrees???


----------



## Grott (25/11/17)

Did you set a target temp and then then the range ie say 2 degrees either way?
I would take the probe out, disconnect the unit and then start again. It does seem the temp in the fridge is being controlled but as you say the screen reads the outside temp instead of what is in side


----------



## Dids1960 (25/11/17)

Grott said:


> Did you set a target temp and then then the range ie say 2 degrees either way?
> I would take the probe out, disconnect the unit and then start again. It does seem the temp in the fridge is being controlled but as you say the screen reads the outside temp instead of what is in side


Thanks Beer Embler for replying and trying to help, i setup target at 20 degrees with 2 degrees variation, it still isn't keeping the temp, i have unplugged it and tried resetting it to no avail, i have a feeling it might be faulty or is just not wanting to play the game.
I should of bought the inkjet i think?


----------



## RobinW (26/11/17)

Try sticky tapping the temp probe to your bucket and tape a piece of bubble wrap over the probe. 
If it's still a mile out, take it back, it's stuffed.


----------



## Bonenose (26/11/17)

Can try placing probe in a container of hot tap water and check reading then do the same with container of ice and water, if it is not reading sensible temps in these then as above, it's stuffed.


----------



## Dids1960 (27/11/17)

Grott said:


> Did you set a target temp and then then the range ie say 2 degrees either way?
> I would take the probe out, disconnect the unit and then start again. It does seem the temp in the fridge is being controlled but as you say the screen reads the outside temp instead of what is in side


Hi Beer Embalmer and again thank you for your help, after lots of stuffing around i worked out what was wrong, In my booklet it doesn't say about F4 Being set to 2 and F3 to 1, I rooted around and changed these settings and now working like a charm. Pretty piss pour instructions from the mangrove jack instructions that you have to try and guess these things. many thanks for your help.


----------



## Dids1960 (27/11/17)

Bonenose said:


> Can try placing probe in a container of hot tap water and check reading then do the same with container of ice and water, if it is not reading sensible temps in these then as above, it's stuffed.


Thank you for your help, after lots of stuffing around i worked out what was wrong, In my booklet it doesn't say about F4 Being set to 2 and F3 to 1, I rooted around and changed these settings and now working like a charm. Pretty piss pour instructions from the mangrove jack instructions that you have to try and guess these things. many thanks for your help.


----------



## Dids1960 (27/11/17)

RobinW said:


> Try sticky tapping the temp probe to your bucket and tape a piece of bubble wrap over the probe.
> If it's still a mile out, take it back, it's stuffed.


thank you for your help, after lots of stuffing around i worked out what was wrong, In my booklet it doesn't say about F4 Being set to 2 and F3 to 1, I rooted around and changed these settings and now working like a charm. Pretty piss pour instructions from the mangrove jack instructions that you have to try and guess these things. many thanks for your help.


----------



## RobinW (27/11/17)

Should have bought an inkbird.


----------



## NzBrewerMatt (23/4/18)

Sorry to hijack this post but I seem to be having the same issues. I think i accidentally played around with the F2-F4 settings and now mine is playing up. Is there any way to properly set this to act normally (e.g. set a temp and it turns on the heating element or cooling element to get there?). Or alternatively is there a way to reset the device? I have this one here: https://mangrovejacks.com/products/dual-temperature-controller


----------



## Pat Casey (3/7/18)

Here are the extra instructions they should provide for the MJ Dual Temp Controller:

_Hold the 'S' key, until F1 appears. Press the up/down arrow to move between F1 and F4. Press the 'S' key again to enter into F1 - F4. Change the value by using the up/down key.
When value is set to where you want it, press the 'Power' key. Repeat this process for each value of F1 - F4.


F1 = Temperature Set Value (default 10c)
F2 = Difference Set Value (default 0.5c)

F3 = Compressor Delay Time (default 3 mins)

F4 = Temperature Calibration Value (default 0c)


When you hold down the 'S key, and cycle through to the F4 function it should read 0c as the default. This means there's no differential set between what the actual temperature is, and the temperature the probe is picking up. Quite often I find this is the setting that causes most problems. You can manipulate this setting back down to 0 and usually fix most issues.
_
These were emailed to me by the rep.

Pat


----------

